# Cages for noobs:(



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok I'm a noob and I don't know what kind of cage to get! 
what's a good starter cage for noobs or a good cage that works for the darts. Like an exo Terra cage are they good and what you guys use? I only am going to get a pair of darts so not that big of a tank. 
Help me out please.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Lots of folks use the exo terra, also the zoomed. You want the glass one, though, not the screen cage. Just making sure 

I am currently using fish tanks, turned into frog tanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Where are you located? Chances are, there is a frogger somewhere local to you, and it's always helpful to be able to see set ups in person.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

If you don't want one of those, you could just use a standard glass tank. A 20 gallon is usually a good size to start with for a pair, and you can buy a glass lid for them at pet stores.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

I like the exo terra. What's nicer the exo terras or the zoomeds?
I want to get Tincs or Leucs if that matters.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm located in lake Elsinore ca. 
I want a cage that is easy to work with. Iv been looking at the zoomed and it looks good because I like how it has a top thing for the heat. 
Is there a cage care sheet?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I'm located in lake Elsinore ca.


you could pick up a 20 gal from petco for like $24 after taxes

Fish Supplies - Fish Products and Fish Tanks from PETCO.com

and then pick up a vertical conversion kit from Dane who lives in the Escondido area

Conversion Kits – Jungle Box


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

One thing that really helped me out when I started a few years back was looking through the past construction builds... There are quite a few in the threads, both parts&construction as well as the members vivs areas... Also you can do a simple search like "viv build" for your search, and you'll get quite a few different threads...

There are quite a few different methods.. Really depends on what you want. As stated a normal fish tank (ie 20 gallon tall) would be great for a pair of leucs. And since you are smart and going with a good beginner species like leucs or tincs, you can keep it horizontally orientated. 

A 20 gallon tall w/ a glass lid will be less than an exo terra ( just not front opening) but it will have good horizontal/ terrestrial area for the frogs, and as an added bonus, being new to the hobby, your first viv will most likely be outdone by your second, third, so on... Why not keep it simple for the first 

If you need any help finding good threads, let me know, and welcome to the hobby/ addiction.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

AaronAcker said:


> Why not keep it simple for the first


very well said


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. How do you keep the humidity up?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Read into false bottoms, you'll see how most people make them by researching build threads.... also if you use a basic fish tank w/ a glass lid, than the glass lid will trap your humidity... If you use an exo terra w/ a screen top its a little different. With my last exo terra, I got office sealing light covers and cut them into the right size for the exo.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

What cages have glass tops? With a glass top how do you hear it?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

If you buy a glass aquarium, like a 20 gallon for example, you can buy a glass lid for it at a pet store. I don't understand what you mean when you asked, "With a glass top how do you hear it?" If you mean how do you hear the frog call, the glass top is not sound proof or anything you can hear just find. Glass tops will also help keep the humidity up, and when it gets low just mist the tank.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

If you are close to LA you could always get a viv from Protean Terrariums which make euro style tanks specially for dart frogs


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a video/care sheet with vivarium construction basics:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Terrarium Construction


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

I ment how do you heat it?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh, gotcha. I have found they usually don't need to be heated because between the high humidity from the enclosed tank and the heat from lights, it is usually warm enough. They don't need to be too hot, low to mid 70's is just fine.


----------

